# Interesting article in today's Daily Mail



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Interesting article in today's Daily Mail which I thought some of you ladies might like to read

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1309967/This-couple-spent-60k-IVF-Devotion-Or-unhealthy-obsession.html

A couple who had first baby from one round of IVF, found lots of support from friends and family when they were experiencing primary infertily, however when they then also experienced secondary infertility and took them 5 further goes at IVF to become pregnant with their second child, they lost much of their friends and families support. One of their friend even said to them

'Why are you still doing this? Everyone is looking at you and wondering when you're going to stop - why can't you just be grateful that you're a mother at all?'

She also sums the drive and desire for more children very well " If anything, we felt even more desperate now for another child because we knew the joy that is creating a new life and holding a baby of your own in your arms"

So rare that the topic of secondary infertility is even mentioned, hopefully it will go a very small way in increasing people's understanding of how difficult it is to experience secondary infertility and that those suffering need the help and support of their friends and family as much as anyone experiencing infertility  However judging by some of the comments left by people at the end of the article, still a long way to go !!!

/links


----------

